# At what age are colts sexually 'active' ?



## LMsporthorses (20 June 2011)

Wondering when you geld your colts ?

Mine is only 11 weeks but is very frisky, has both testicles and is mounting his mother and me last week in the ring at a show (one hoof over each shoulder .... wasnt pleasant)!!

Is this just him being a bugger or could he be getting urges ????

Last years foal was a filly and was no where near as bold.


----------



## JanetGeorge (20 June 2011)

LMsporthorses said:



			Wondering when you geld your colts ?
		
Click to expand...

For colts I don't want to run on as potenmtial stallions, the sooner the better!  My ideal is to geld them a month before weaning - as soon as the flies have dropped off.  It's FAR less stressful for them, means I can house them with the fillies over the winter, etc. etc.  (And of course it's cheaper as they're lighter and need less drugs!)

If both testicles are down - and staying down - then that might be the best bet for your chap.  The youngest colt I've seen actually sporting an erection while attempting to mount his dam was 8 weeks old!


----------



## Alexart (20 June 2011)

Agree with JanetGoeorge, I've had them actually getting mares at 4 and a half months old and reaching, my mares are all slappers! - needless to say his nuts came off at 5 and a half months old!!!


----------



## AndyPandy (20 June 2011)

They are potentially sexually potent from around 6-9 months old, but as there are no absolutes in breeding it can start earlier!


----------



## LMsporthorses (21 June 2011)

Thank you all for your advice.

My next question is, because I dont want to make a mistake as obviously can't put them back on once I have made the decision to castrate...  

He is a realy quality foal, has alot of presence and conformation wise he is very nice, he has done very well on the showing circuit and I have had alot of intrest in him. I have looked around for any by Vangelis S that have been kept entire and standing and haven't found much out (posted on here and a couple of other sites) am I silly to think he would be stallion material? Mare is half sister to two advanced eventers (one jumped with Oli Townend and the other with Nicola wilson) Vangelis S needs no introduction and has competed sucessfully internationally.

Vangelis's offspring seem to be up and coming with his oldest being 8yrs and the next ones 6yrs (doesn't seemed to have covered in 2003) two out of the six of his first offspring are doing well on the national circuit, Wizardlea and Diaghilev, but are both geldings.

Just want to make sure If I geld him I am not making a mistake.... 

Would prob have to put him in a yard that would manage him for me if I did as I have 3 other Mares and so my set up isn't really suitable.

Thoughts please???


----------



## Marchell (21 June 2011)

Are you mare and foal kept alone in a paddock?

If so you may find that adding company in the form of dominant aunties will instill a few manners in him and keep him in his place until you are ready to decide. 

Sometimes if you have a bold colt foal and an indifferent dam then their cheekyness runs away with them and with no hierarchy to reprimand them they never learn.

This always works for us.


----------



## AMH (21 June 2011)

Absolutely, you can't stick 'em back on again! 

Imo, it would be a huge shame to geld him and then wish you hadn't. We've had this recently with one of ours - he's still entire at 2 because he was quite backward as a foal and we wanted to see what he'd make. The jury's still out a bit - it's an expensive old process to go through grading but we might leave him a bit longer just to make sure. He is starting to be a bit of a pain, so it also depends how much of that we can take...

If I were you, and I had the resources, I would find someone to manage him and see what he makes. It's easily rectified if he doesn't come up to scratch, but not the other way round!


----------



## LMsporthorses (21 June 2011)

Marchell

Thanks hadn't thought about this, but is definately an option.

He isn't getting an 'erection' more being a bit of a bugger. But know this could develop in to the real thing. He is out with his mum on his own and mum is fairly laid back and doesn't boss him enough really so it might be a good idea for a few weeks. 

Would like to keep him entire until after the futurity and then make a decision.


----------



## Marchell (21 June 2011)

In that case I'm sure you would see a real difference in his behaviour.

If they have no one else to 'play' with then they tend to take it out on mum and if uncorrected, think that there's nothing wrong in that sort of behaviour.

Ideally a foal playmate would be ideal but even an adult mare that will not stand for his behaviour is better than letting him thinking he is no 1  . Fillies seem more content but I find that colts need something to distract their attention.

I had one colt that was like this, not so much randy but all over his dam and just generally being a pest with her.Older dam, couldnt really care and didnt reprimand him. As soon as his 'aunties' joined the group he behaved impecably and is still entire with his new owner, rising three.

If, once handled his behaviour is still OTT then maybe its suggestive that he isn't stallion material despite 100% conformation? 

If he tows the line and is 100% then he will still have his bits


----------



## LMsporthorses (21 June 2011)

AMH said:



			Absolutely, you can't stick 'em back on again! 

Imo, it would be a huge shame to geld him and then wish you hadn't. We've had this recently with one of ours - he's still entire at 2 because he was quite backward as a foal and we wanted to see what he'd make. The jury's still out a bit - it's an expensive old process to go through grading but we might leave him a bit longer just to make sure. He is starting to be a bit of a pain, so it also depends how much of that we can take...

If I were you, and I had the resources, I would find someone to manage him and see what he makes. It's easily rectified if he doesn't come up to scratch, but not the other way round!
		
Click to expand...

This is what I was worried about, I would never keep a horse entire if it really wasn't up to scratch and will geld him if the time comes as he will make a lovely gelding. I just want to rule out stallion potential before making a mistake.  

I am going to look in to finding him somewhere to go possibly for the winter if futurity goes well and like you said thay can come off whenever or if I need them too but cant put them back on!!

 (Im sure his eyes would be watering if he knew what I was saying !!)

Thanks


----------



## mellissa (21 June 2011)

Hi there,

you absolutely should send him to a stud, if you can afford it, youngsters really need others to play with. 

I can say nothing but great things about the stud my mare and foal are at.  150 acres - I cant provide that here in Bournemouth! I packed them off when he was 8 weeks old- he was also mounting his mother!

They handled him- they are in at night in the winter, weaned him with his mates, and now he living out with the boys.

My mare is now in foal again- they dealt with everything for no extra charge other than £30 grooms fee- scanning, handling etc and I didnt even use their stallion.  

Furthermore- most importantly, their experience with colts and stallions is something I cannot provide.  I trust their judgement- if my colt should have been cut, he would have been.  I think you have come this far- it is a good investment in its future.  The stud where I have mine have some of the best SJ mares who have jumped top end, but they look after every mare like their own.

Of course if you have the facilities at home- put an add up and borrow another youngster and mare.

Good luck


----------

